# Grand Villas through RCI exchange?



## whitestavern (Mar 10, 2013)

Do the grand villas ever come up for RCI exchange?  If so, what are the typical trading points needed?  I have an ongoing search in for a 2 br, but another family would like to join us; we'd be a total of 9 and I think the 2 br is going to be tight.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 10, 2013)

Rarely if ever does a 3bdr show up on RCI.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2013)

You'd have much more success getting two units.  They do happen, but you'll need a ton of flexibility about when you go, a spot early in the ongoing search line, and a little bit of pixie dust.


----------



## whitestavern (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I think my TPU is 48...not sure if that's enough for 2, unless maybe one studio and one 2 br.  However, it looks like the add'l party of 2 adults and one toddler will likely be staying with relatives in the area for at least half the week, so maybe we'll try to squeeze them in our 2 br for a couple of nights.  It would be 5 adults and 3 kids...doable for short term?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2013)

Not for me.  If you try it, try to get OKW.  The larger unit will make a difference, and the sleeper chair might come in handy.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestavern said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think my TPU is 48...not sure if that's enough for 2, unless maybe one studio and one 2 br.  However, it looks like the add'l party of 2 adults and one toddler will likely be staying with relatives in the area for at least half the week, so maybe we'll try to squeeze them in our 2 br for a couple of nights.  It would be 5 adults and 3 kids...doable for short term?



Absolutely doable in either Animal Kingdom, Bay Lake, or Old Key West (prob. most sq. ft. of all).  Each of those has a king bed, 2 queen bed, a sleeper sofa (double or queen), and a sleeper chair.  The sleeper sofa and sleeper chair would be in the living area (no privacy).  AKL and BLT both have 3 bathrooms in the 2 bedrooms.  We stayed at AKL (savannah view) and thought it was great.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestavern said:


> Do the grand villas ever come up for RCI exchange?  If so, what are the typical trading points needed?  I have an ongoing search in for a 2 br, but another family would like to join us; we'd be a total of 9 and I think the 2 br is going to be tight.





whitestavern said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think my TPU is 48...not sure if that's enough for 2, unless maybe one studio and one 2 br.  However, it looks like the add'l party of 2 adults and one toddler will likely be staying with relatives in the area for at least half the week, so maybe we'll try to squeeze them in our 2 br for a couple of nights.  It would be 5 adults and 3 kids...doable for short term?



Is it 8 people or 9?  If it's 9, you'd have to go 2-bedroom at either OKW, AKL, or BLT, as those are the only 2-bedrooms that handle 9 people.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

It's much easier to get two 2BR units at the same DVC resort for the same weekend than it is to get a 3BR unit.  But neither is particularly easy to do.

Another possibility...  Book something off site for the other family.  You can still add them (up to the room capacity) to your DVC unit so that they can get on-site perks like EMH and free parking.  We did that a couple weeks when my brother and his family joined us for a WDW vacation, when we weren't able to get a second DVC unit.


----------



## caterina25 (Nov 5, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It's much easier to get two 2BR units at the same DVC resort for the same weekend than it is to get a 3BR unit.  But neither is particularly easy to do.
> 
> Another possibility...  Book something off site for the other family.  You can still add them (up to the room capacity) to your DVC unit so that they can get on-site perks like EMH and free parking.  We did that a couple weeks when my brother and his family joined us for a WDW vacation, when we weren't able to get a second DVC unit.



Do need to add a 1 year old baby to the room occupancy list?Without the baby I would be able to add another family to my room who would only be there on the weekend.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Nov 5, 2013)

caterina25 said:


> Do need to add a 1 year old baby to the room occupancy list?Without the baby I would be able to add another family to my room who would only be there on the weekend.



Yes, but for some rooms they allow occupancy plus an infant.


----------



## caterina25 (Nov 5, 2013)

We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers,do they allow + 1 infant.


----------

